# (MN) HRCH Chub Lake's Echo of Cody (MN)



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

*HRCH Chub Lake's Echo of Cody*

-Hunting Retriever Champion (HRCH) at 23 months old
-2006 World Retriever Championship test dog
-Guide dog at Firewater Lodge (www.firewatersd.com)
-Hunts Ducks, Geese, and Pheasants.
-Great attitude, Very trainable, and Excellent willingness to please
-5 FC AFC, 18 Grand Passes, 1 NFC, and 1 NAFC in 3 generation pedigree
-Running AKC Master Test this summer.

http://www.autreykennels.com/echo.htm

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=80526

DOB: 9/14/2003
AKC: SR12009506
UKC: R169-294
OFA- Excellent (LR-1601182E31M-PI)
Cerf- Clear (LR-45638N (06) A3*)
Elbows- Normal (LR-EL31096M31-PI)
85lbs

Steve Mealman: [email protected]


----------

